# User CP Rep display



## MBuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it possible to see ALL of your old reputations given and received?  Or just the latest?  I know for some people, there are probably thousands of those, so it wouldn't fit....just curious.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't think so.  If you have an issue with your reputation, feel free to PM me, 7starmantis, or Bob Hubbard.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

Honestly, no issues at all.  I think that reputation feature is pretty cool. 
Actually, I'm just bored at work and was wondering!!!   

Well, plus, someday, I can just sit around and look at how I wonderful I am.    just kidding.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

MBuzzy said:


> Honestly, no issues at all.  I think that reputation feature is pretty cool.
> Actually, I'm just bored at work and was wondering!!!



I really like this feature on MT as well.  It is a great way to let others know you either approve or disapprove of a post.  Lets you know if you are on track or not as to following the "feel" or rules of the forum.





> Well, plus, someday, I can just sit around and look at how I wonderful I am.    just kidding.



I don't care who you are, that right there is funny!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes when we get bored we always wonder about things that makes us happy


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 14, 2006)

Is this something that a lot of people would want?

The information is there, the query and table is even written, it would be almost trivial to add a page that would show all of it going back.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sorry, I have to vote no. shesulsa could take the server down viewing hers...



:uhyeah:


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I'm sorry, I have to vote no. shesulsa could take the server down viewing hers...
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


 

God yes!...I am surprised she hasn't taken someone with jut green rep to a gold star all on her own with one good rep yet...


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

I aspire to someday have that much cool stuff in the upper right of my posts.  I got a Yahoo name just to get a new icon up there!  

(Ok.......so I needed it to talk to my family....but BOY did it make me feel good to get a new icon.)


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, and as for if that is a feature people would want....

Personnally, it doesn't make too much of a difference to me, I think it would be cool, but I definately wouldn't want to make anyone to any work to get it.  It shows the last 10 for reputation given and that was the only one I was really concerned about.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I'm sorry, I have to vote no. shesulsa could take the server down viewing hers...
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:




I have to agree.   

"G" could take the server down with the query into her reputation. :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 15, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> "G" could take the server down with the query into her reputation. :lol:


:angel:


----------

